# Inept abuse...



## Christopher (19 Oct 2011)

So one nice day I am cycling back into Preston wearing a bright yellow Campagnolo jersey. I pass three lads, one of who spots me and shouts: "Hey lads, it's Neil Armstrong! Alright Neil!!!" Then I hear one of the others say "No, you prawn, it's _Lance_ Armstrong" "Oh. HEY LANCE!"... by which time I was some way down the road & chcuckling to myself...

On another ride I bloke in van pulled out of a side road near me, not in a dangerous fashion, leant out of his window and shouted "Hey boulder!" at me as he passed going the other way :?: . Pretty sure he said that and not "bend*r" which would have least had made sense.

and finally in Warrington one time I was stopped at a red light. There was no cross-traffic at all and a pedestrian came up to me and said "Why are you stopped?" "Because it's a red light. Cyclists are supposed to stop at them". "But there's no traffic, lad. Go-ooon, now. _Goo-ooon_" and waved his arms at me. "No thanks, I'll just wait". He shook his head and walked off. .. well not abuse but never been urged to RLJ by a pedestrian...


----------



## Moodyman (19 Oct 2011)

Cycling is seen as a freakish activity by many folk.

Only you know the joy it brings so ignore 'em and keep riding with a smile.

"What, we just took the piss and he's smiling & waiving?"


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Oct 2011)

Toiling up a long hill out of Bradford on Avon - passed a couple of youths loitering outside the local newsagents - 'On Yer Bike' shouts one of them - 'Correct' I responded.


----------



## BAP (19 Oct 2011)

Nice one! I like the Armstrong one. Better than getting a belt of an apple!


----------



## sabian92 (19 Oct 2011)

Loads of yobbos don't have the nouse to have a clever comeback if you state the obvious in return to their heckle.

That being said, a lot of people don't really cycle so to them we're the nutters. What if I wanna be a nutter that rides around in lycra? Ever thought of that?


----------



## cloggsy (19 Oct 2011)

Christopher said:


> "But there's no traffic, lad. Go-ooon, now. _Goo-ooon_" and waved his arms at me. "No thanks, I'll just wait". He shook his head and walked off. .. well not abuse but never been urged to RLJ by a pedestrian...



Maybe he was videoing you and wanted to get some footage for YouTube?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2011)

I rode my Basso Viper up a local climb in July a few years back when Armstrong and Basso had been trying to out-climb each other in the Tour de France. A bunch of lads sitting outside a pub heckled me in a good-natured fashion. One of them spotted the Basso brand name on my bike and called out to me "Oi Ivan, watch out - Lance is catching you!" which I thought was a step up from the usual "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanker!"


----------



## Christopher (19 Oct 2011)

Very surprised that a lad knew who Basso was! It's a pretty good comment I think.

TBH I get very little abuse on the bike. Another time I made eye contact with a youth outside a rough-looking pub in Deepdale, Preston (not the good part of town) and all he said was "Awright, chief?" in a genuinely friendly manner.

My other fave was when I was passing a group of three schoolkids who all politely stood aside to let me past. Just as I was opening my mouth to say thank you, one went "Oh, you're _welcome_" in a bitingly sarcastic voice. Made me laugh and I apologised for being ungracious.


----------



## Melonfish (19 Oct 2011)

Christopher said:


> and finally in *Warrington* one time I was stopped at a red light. There was no cross-traffic at all and a pedestrian came up to me and said "Why are you stopped?" "Because it's a red light. Cyclists are supposed to stop at them". "But there's no traffic, lad. Go-ooon, now. _Goo-ooon_" and waved his arms at me. "No thanks, I'll just wait". He shook his head and walked off. .. well not abuse but never been urged to RLJ by a pedestrian...



Hah, nuff said, we are a strange little town.

t'other day in the pi**ing rain i'm heading over midland way and as i reach the top some nut fresh out the hosi with crutches shouts at me "NICE LIGHTS!" but in that derogatory tone as if he'd just said something really witty.
i just replied "thanks" and off i tootled.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Oct 2011)

I had a couple of lads on 50cc scooters coming towards me pretending to pedal, tooting the horns and got an "Alright mate" as they passed at the weekend.


----------



## Rob500 (19 Oct 2011)

Returning home one day after one of my longest outings (40 miles), two young lads, 9 or 10 yrs, messing about on their bikes.

Lad: Hey! - Are you a professional cyclist?
Me: No mate. Just a very tired one.
Lad: Why've you got one of them bikes then? 
Me: Are you a professional BMXer - why've you one of them bikes?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (19 Oct 2011)

I try to return abuse or mockery with a cheery wave and am often rewarded with smile; hopefully someone else now convinced that we're not all two-wheeled yobs and some cyclist, in a future encounter, spared the same abuse: "You'll catch more flies with sugar, than shoot."


----------



## 2PedalsTez (19 Oct 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> "You'll catch more flies with sugar, than shoot."




Good point.. I like that analogy


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Oct 2011)

I'm toiling up a long hill through a wee village. Two 15 year olds start yelling and pointing "Hey mate, your back wheel".

I look quickly - seems OK.

They shout again, waving furiously.

I stop, get off and look more carefully ........... like a numpty 













"Hey mate, it's following the front one!"


----------



## NotFabian (19 Oct 2011)

Christopher said:


> and finally in Warrington one time I was stopped at a red light. There was no cross-traffic at all and a pedestrian came up to me and said "Why are you stopped?" "Because it's a red light. Cyclists are supposed to stop at them". "But there's no traffic, lad. Go-ooon, now. _Goo-ooon_" and
> waved his arms at me. "No thanks, I'll just wait". He shook
> his head and walked off. .. well not abuse but never been urged to RLJ by a pedestrian...
> 
> ...


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Oct 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> I'm toiling up a long hill through a wee village. Two 15 year olds start yelling and pointing "Hey mate, your back wheel".
> 
> I look quickly - seems OK.
> 
> ...







Thats quite clever lol


----------



## rusky (19 Oct 2011)

You should have a read of this  https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Oct 2011)

I had an incident today with a driver which confused me a bit. I was approaching a traffic island so moved into primary. A car overtook me (not close) and didnt affect me. Just as I moved my head back around from checking behind me, I noticed that the driver was pointing at the other side of the road? He kept shaking his hand so I pointed to the path to try to get him to pull over (so I could find out what he wanted). He then shook his hand around again so I just gave him the finger because I figured he was giving me abuse (difficult to see him). 
After about half a mile, I came to a set of traffic lights and noticed his car parked outside a post office (with him nowhere to be seen). 
The sodding camera had turned off because of battery power so didnt catch his gestures but did get his number plate (a lot of use that would be). 
On the up side though, in the middle of summer I pulled up behind some cars waiting at a set of traffic lights. The car I stopped besides (two lanes) had two girls in, with blaring music on. I looked at them and they both started laughing (I was in a happy mood so smiled). The passenger shouted "Get your legs out!" and started to wolf whistle (quite well). I later came up behind them but they didnt notice me. 
The reason for them giving me attention was because I was wearing extremely short shorts (barely half way down my thigh). I have got some proper ones now though. 
http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=TwogirlsinaMiniaprovemyshorts.mp4

I have noticed that there arent as many bad drivers at this time of year (that will change with christmas). So have had to occupy my time with letting people out od side roads and being courteous to everyone.


----------



## HLaB (19 Oct 2011)

The last piece of abuse that really irked me was last Thu; SMIDSY took me out, most folk naturally were concerned for me but a car of neds (Scots Chavs) came by shouting and laughing at me picking myself off the deck. SMIDSY came back a few moments later to apologise and admit guilt, then another car of neds came by (it could have been the same car) and there was more of the same. I was quite glad when SMIDSY shouted for the f@nnies to shut up.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> so I just gave him the finger because I figured he was giving me abuse



Matthew, I mentioned this on the thread you started about your weight and I'm afraid I'm going to mention it again, from what you've said you don't sound like a big scary bloke yet your language and your actions seem extremely confrontational to me on occasions, I think you need to count to 10 sometimes because I'm concerned you're going to get a smack in the mouth from someone, it's nearly happened once already. You don't even know what the chap above was gesticulating about yet you still gave him the finger, you need to be careful!


----------



## apollo179 (20 Oct 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> I'm toiling up a long hill through a wee village. Two 15 year olds start yelling and pointing "Hey mate, your back wheel".
> 
> I look quickly - seems OK.
> 
> ...



That must have been slightly irksome at the time . glad you appreciate the humour in retrospect - v funny.
You have to credit the 2 lads with a certain mischeivous initiative.


----------



## Fnaar (20 Oct 2011)

When we were kids, when cyclists went by (this was the 1960s) we used to shout "Get off and milk it!". I have no idea why....


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> When we were kids, when cyclists went by (this was the 1960s) we used to shout "Get off and milk it!". I have no idea why....



That one had me interested, a quick google reveals:

"Originally an insult aimed at a rider whose horse was so ungainly as to resemble a cow. Aimed at a biker it would suggest that their bike is rubbish"

I quite like that one


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Oct 2011)

When I first got my road bike, I was riding it around my street to set it up. A group of local kids said 'nice bike' and I responded 'thanks very much'. Now whenever I see them, whether I'm on foot or on the bike, they just chorus 'nice bike' at me.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> When we were kids, when cyclists went by (this was the 1960s) we used to shout "Get off and milk it!". I have no idea why....




I remember the phrase well, made me smile thinking back to when i used to hear it


----------



## bricksmasher (20 Oct 2011)

I find most people around here at least are really civil and nice to cyclists, even drivers, which I admit suprised me a little when I got my first bike, recently.

I was up in Leicester for a bike ride back to cambridge once, and when we were psing for photos in Leicester town centre we got called, "Bike w@nkers" among other things, and people constantly souding their horns at us, and thats before we got on the road lol....


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> When we were kids, when cyclists went by (this was the 1960s) we used to shout "Get off and milk it!". I have no idea why....



kids are too slow now-a-days to come up with something clever, its usually 'boo' or 'hey mista your back wheel is going round'


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2011)

Once again had someone yesterday shout "Go for it mate!" I simply replied "Okay" but didnt change pace at all. 

Its quite amusing stating the obvious to people who shout comments at you (not in a nasty way).


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Matthew, I mentioned this on the thread you started about your weight and I'm afraid I'm going to mention it again, from what you've said you don't sound like a big scary bloke yet your language and your actions seem extremely confrontational to me on occasions, I think you need to count to 10 sometimes because I'm concerned you're going to get a smack in the mouth from someone, it's nearly happened once already. You don't even know what the chap above was gesticulating about yet you still gave him the finger, you need to be careful!




There wasnt any chance that he would have seen me, and if he did then I could argue that he should have been concentrating on the road ahead of him, not what some cyclist he is leaving behind is doing.


----------



## Globalti (21 Oct 2011)

When I was 15 I got my front teeth knocked out by a short-arsed little git in an ice cream van who was pushing my bike out into the A1 with his front bumper. I turned round to ask him what he was doing, his mate told him I had told him to feck off so he jumped out and smacked me one. He had to have 17 stitches in his hand. Best to avoid giving people the finger.


----------



## JamieRegan (21 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> kids are too slow now-a-days to come up with something clever, its usually ...... 'hey mista your back wheel is going round'



I actually think that's quite funny.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> There wasnt any chance that he would have seen me



Then, why do it?



Matthew_T said:


> and if he did then I could argue that he should have been concentrating on the road ahead of him, not what some cyclist he is leaving behind is doing.



I think you've missed the point. If you keep being aggressive towards drivers, one day someone is going to assault you. They won't care who is right and wrong.


----------



## onlineamiga (21 Oct 2011)

Here in southern Spain i've had a few weired responses from people at the side of the road.

There is the usual group of people cheering and waving from a passing car. I have no idea why they do this?



But the best one was when I was cycling through a little village in the hills. The town was in its "feria" season. Which is where the fun fayre comes to town. The roads are closed off for rides and stalls. Some local kids were helping out by hosing down the roads.

So as you can imagine, a cyclist comes by.. .Im the prime target.
So yes got nicely hose piped down and drenched with water as they all laughed! I shouted back "Bueno bueno! es muy calor!" (good good its very hot!) The shower was really good seeing as it was hitting 40c. It was just a shame the kid with the bucket missed me! Because that would have been very welcome!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2011)

onlineamiga said:


> Here in southern Spain i've had a few weired responses from people at the side of the road.
> 
> There is the usual group of people cheering and waving from a passing car. I have no idea why they do this?


Once, I rode past a school near Benidorm and scores of young kids ran up to the playground fence and started chanting _In-du-rain, In-du-rain_ ... which I was rather chuffed with!  

On another occasion I was riding through Altea, a small town further down the coast. I was with about 5 or 6 other cyclists, one of whom was a fit, elderly woman. As we were about to ride past a group of young Spanish men they started to shout and make friendly gestures - they like cycling in that neck of the woods. Then they noticed that there was a woman among us and started a chorus of wolf-whistling. The old lady drew alongside them and it was then that they saw how old she was. It was really funny to see the collective dropping of jaws, and then they began clapping and shouting encouragement to her. The smile on her face was a treat to see!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (21 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I had an incident today with a driver which confused me a bit. I was approaching a traffic island so moved into primary. A car overtook me (not close) and didnt affect me. Just as I moved my head back around from checking behind me, I noticed that the driver was pointing at the other side of the road? He kept shaking his hand so I pointed to the path to try to get him to pull over (so I could find out what he wanted). He then shook his hand around again so I just gave him the finger because I figured he was giving me abuse (difficult to see him).





Globalti said:


> When I was 15 I got my front teeth knocked out by a short-arsed little git in an ice cream van who was pushing my bike out into the A1 with his front bumper. I turned round to ask him what he was doing, his mate told him I had told him to feck off so he jumped out and smacked me one. He had to have 17 stitches in his hand. Best to avoid giving people the finger.



CF: "sugar and shoot".


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2011)

I think Matthew T is a youngster. I chatted with a big lad this week - steamed past me just before a hill, but I killed him on the hill - he was 17, but 6 foot odd. He got in some trouble with a van I'd passed without problem.... head strong !


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2011)

JamieRegan said:


> I actually think that's quite funny.



Maybe the first time but it is boring now


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Oct 2011)

When Im out with my little children on the bikes and trailers we all shout 'Do a skid' on approaching cyclist.

This gets a varied response. Nice when we get a little smile . Never get anyone doing a skid though


----------



## apollo179 (22 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> I think Matthew T is a youngster. I chatted with a big lad this week - steamed past me just before a hill, but I killed him on the hill - he was 17, but 6 foot odd. He got in some trouble with a van I'd passed without problem.... head strong !


+1
MathewT is just a normal young bloke - in the normal course of events its just going to be the usual mouthy male phenomenon with the worse case scenario Mathew possibly getting thumped but that just goes with the territory and im sure Mat accepts that as a possible consequence , it would be naive not to.
When it comes to getting stabbed and seriously assaulted you are just as likely to be stabbed by a care in the community nutter walking down the street as you are asserting yourself as mathew does.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Oct 2011)

apollo179 said:


> +1
> MathewT is just a normal young bloke - in the normal course of events its just going to be the usual mouthy male phenomenon with the worse case scenario Mathew possibly getting thumped but that just goes with the territory and im sure Mat accepts that as a possible consequence , it would be naive not to.
> When it comes to getting stabbed and seriously assaulted you are just as likely to be stabbed by a care in the community nutter walking down the street as you are asserting yourself as mathew does.



Sorry Apollo, I have to disagree with you, if you watch Matthews videos you'll see him swearing at old women, telling people to f*** off, flipping the bird and regularly shouting at drivers that they are dickheads. That isn't being assertive, it's rude and confrontational. 
There's no doubt that in the heat of the moment with some of the passes he's shown the red mist can descend, but he needs to rein in his reactions and try to avoid the insults and profanities. A warning shout for the SMIDSYs is one thing but it's not necessary or advisable to berate people in the way he seems to occasionally.
Matthew is 5'6" and 8 stone 7, the worst case scenario could be much worse than Matthew getting thumped, I'd like him to see his 19th birthday.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I'd like him to see his 19th birthday.




+1 

I know I am quite agressive but its purely the heat of the moment. I have stopped doing it when people pass me closely or get in my way but I only do it when people have genuinely scared me with how close they have gone to me.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> +1
> 
> I know I am quite agressive but its purely the heat of the moment. I have stopped doing it when people pass me closely or get in my way but I only do it when people have genuinely scared me with how close they have gone to me.



Good for you mate, it really is meant to be friendly advice, I know how frustrating it can be to hold your tongue but sometimes it can be advisable for the benefit of your health


----------



## brokenflipflop (22 Oct 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> I try to return abuse or mockery with a cheery wave and am often rewarded with smile; hopefully someone else now convinced that we're not all two-wheeled yobs and some cyclist, in a future encounter, spared the same abuse: "You'll catch more flies with sugar, than shoot."



The flies I've seen fly around shoot, not sugar. My dog shoots in the back garden and in summer when I go out to pick it up it's covered in flies. So if I wanted to catch a fly I'd just go outside to one of my dogs turds.

I've not really noticed how flies react to sugar. 

It may be that flies do prefer sugar to shoot but I've only ever noticed their penchant for shoot as I pick so much of it up.

This needs clarification. I'll prepare an experiment and get back with the results.


----------



## thnurg (22 Oct 2011)

I was called Chris Hoy a few weeks ago. I'd have been more impressed if they'd called me Mark Cavendish as I was in my HTC Highroad jersey.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Oct 2011)

Christopher said:


> "Hey lads, it's Neil Armstrong! Alright Neil!!!" Then I hear one of the others say "No, you prawn, it's _Lance_ Armstrong" "Oh. HEY LANCE!"... by which time I was some way down the road & chcuckling to myself...



I actually have wondered in the past how many times, whilst at the Smithsonian or wherever, Michael Collins has had a 

'Hey look, its Phil Collins!' 

comment from someone.





I'm sure you all know, but Louis Armstrong, Buzz Lightyear and *Phil Collins* went to the moon in July 1969


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Oct 2011)

thnurg said:


> I was called Chris Hoy a few weeks ago. I'd have been more impressed if they'd called me Mark Cavendish as I was in my HTC Highroad jersey.



I wore a HTC shirt earlier in the year and heard the comment "God look how fat Cav is now" so never wore it again


----------



## 2wd (23 Oct 2011)

Out cycling in the rain the other week when three youths who were stood at the side at the road shouted at me

"Hey mate,your getting pi***d wet through"

I just nodded at the sight of them dripping with the very same rain


----------



## yello (23 Oct 2011)

On the rare occasions I actually see someone whilst out on my rides, they only ever say polite or positive things; allez, chapeau, bon courage - stuff like that. Though, truth told, if it was rude I probably wouldn't understand!

Brokenflipflop, have you conducted that experiment yet? Because it mirrors my experience too. I think flies prefer shoot.


----------



## madpensioner (24 Oct 2011)

After a long ride one weekend i called into a pub before cycling the last few miles home - a few people new me from visits on cycle rides - after receiving my first pint a drunk half my age ( 35 ) staggered over in what i considered to be abusive and shouted - dont ya think all this cyclin is damigin yur elth - one of his mates came over and grabbed him before he fell over - i just said - i rest my case


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2011)

I am normally the one to give people abuse on the roads anyway.


----------



## Mozzy (24 Oct 2011)

On Friday I recall doing my best to get up a hoofing great hill whilst a souped up car driven by a 4' tall chap with baseball hat on slowed down and his 'pals' said …"ere gramps wann fuc**in tow then? You'll ave an art attack in a minite?

I smiled and thanked them for their kindness and carried on. sighhhhhhhhhhhh.

Whatever happened to good clean fun with these peoples? I knew if I said anything wrong it would be a case of stop the car and bash me up; or worse still stick something in me. 

Oh, a couple of weeks back I was wearing my bright yellow £100 Nikes (had for £9 in a retail outlet) and that did get some serious verbal abuse from passing cars. Can't understand why for one minute






Mozzy


----------



## brokenflipflop (24 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> On Friday I recall doing my best to get up a hoofing great hill whilst a souped up car driven by a 4' tall chap with baseball hat on slowed down and his 'pals' said …"ere gramps wann fuc**in tow then? You'll ave an art attack in a minite?
> 
> I smiled and thanked them for their kindness and carried on. sighhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> ...



I've thought about this and my conclusion is that especially in youngsters to be polite or nice or show consideration for others is perceived by themselves as a sign of weakness. 

Around here you don't often get a "thankyou" the best you'll get is "nice one". If you give way you don't get a wave you get a thumbs up, you don't get a "yes please" you get a "yeah man".

If you smile at a pretty girl you get a "what the f**k are you lookin' at paedo"

How can I be a paedo anyway - I don't have a beard and I don't wear glasses





Just occasionally I find the odd youngster with manners and a cheery disposition and it really is heart-warming.

Innit !


----------



## Mozzy (24 Oct 2011)

brokenflipflop said:


> Just occasionally I find the odd youngster with manners and a cheery disposition and it really is heart-warming.
> 
> Innit !



Not arf it is .... not arf


----------



## Fnaar (24 Oct 2011)

With "the young", I find it helps to say old fashioned things they won't understand, like "by Jove", "I should cocoa" or "well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs".


----------



## madpensioner (26 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I am normally the one to give people abuse on the roads anyway.



WHY ????


----------



## Mozzy (26 Oct 2011)

Just twenty minutes ago. :C'mon you ol git, out of the way …comin through! A ding of the bell would have been sufficient I would have thought. Sighhhhhhh.

Mozzy


----------



## apollo179 (28 Oct 2011)

Kindof on the other end of the spectrum i was cycling with a mate on wensday to asda and we went past a house lit up like a christmas tree. My mate called out happy christmas and waved remarking jeez bit early for christmas. I initially agreed thinking it was a bit early for christmas. It was only when i saw the indian woman waving back that i twigged it was for divali and remarked to my mate "its for divali you div".


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm sure you all know, but Louis Armstrong, Buzz Lightyear and *Phil Collins* went to the moon in July 1969



This is totally OT, but your comment reminded me of this delightful Apollo 11 story:


On July 20, 1969, commander of the Apollo 11 Lunar Module, Neil Armstrong was the first person to set foot on the moon. His first words after stepping on the moon, "That’s one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind", were televised to Earth and heard by millions. But just before he re-entered the lander, he made the enigmatic remark:

"Good luck, Mr. Gorsky." Many people at NASA thought it was a casual remark concerning some rival Soviet Cosmonaut. However, upon checking, there was no Gorsky in either the Russian or American space programs. Over the years many people questioned Armstrong as to what the "Good luck Mr. Gorsky" statement meant, but Armstrong always just smiled. On July 5, 1995, in Tampa Bay, Florida, while answering questions following a speech, a reporter brought up the 26 year old question to Armstrong. This time he finally responded. Mr. Gorsky had died and so Neil Armstrong felt he could answer the question.

In 1938 when he was a kid in a small Midwest town, he was playing baseball with a friend in the backyard. His friend hit a fly ball, which landed in his neighbor’s yard by the bedroom windows. His neighbors were Mr. and Mrs. Gorsky.

As he leaned down to pick up the ball, young Armstrong heard Mrs. Gorsky shouting at Mr. Gorsky. "Sex! You want sex?! You’ll get sex when the kid next door walks on the moon!"


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Oct 2011)

Never really had insults, I did have a kid walking along the side of the road say, "I will give you a bag of sweets, five pounds and ALL my marbles for your bike".

I considered it and then said he should probably wait for someone on a man's bike to come past, as I wouldn't want him getting picked on for having a girls bike.

He nodded and said "yeah, didn't think of that"


----------



## Gixxerman (28 Oct 2011)

VamP said:


> This is totally OT, but your comment reminded me of this delightful Apollo 11 story:
> 
> 
> On July 20, 1969, commander of the Apollo 11 Lunar Module, Neil Armstrong was the first person to set foot on the moon. His first words after stepping on the moon, "That’s one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind", were televised to Earth and heard by millions. But just before he re-entered the lander, he made the enigmatic remark:
> ...



OT to your OT. Funny though it is, alas, the story is made up.
Mr Gorsky


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2011)

Gixxerman said:


> OT to your OT. Funny though it is, alas, the story is made up.
> Mr Gorsky



Oh yeah, I knew that. Still, I kinda wish it was true


----------



## madpensioner (29 Oct 2011)

Im losing the will to live again - and some of you wondered why I said good bye some time ago


----------

